# Krieghoff Waffen-SS sniper rifle



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2009)

This is a sniper rifle my Papaw brought back from WWII.  From all markings and indications it is a Krieghoff with the "crown over K" and third reich eagle on every part.  Note the claw type scope mounts for which I have never been able to find rings for and the hair trigger with adjustment screw between the triggers.  It is 8mm Mauser action and shoots like a dream.  I have retired it but would like to find the rings and scope to bring it back to it's original platform if anyone has any leads.  I also have the original sling for it but had it off for cleaning for these photos.  I called the Krieghoff company and they said all the factories were destroyed after the war so parts are as you can find them, but would like me to send the rifle to them to take a look at (yeah right!).  If anyone has any leads please let me know

Enjoy!


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2009)

That is beyond awesome, HS. I'm jealous.


----------



## NOMAD (Oct 26, 2009)

That is a great piece of history and a cool story!!  Would love to hear any more info you could dig up one it.

Also as you know dont let that thing out of arms reach!!


----------



## American-n-NZ (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn Sweet


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice rifle....

Here you go ;)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Double-Claw-sni...72517444QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scope-Cover-for...48602773QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-german-...48975305QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Nice rifle....
> 
> Here you go ;)



Thanks Bro.  That's the usual price I have been quoted a few times.  The problem with the ones I have seen is they don't lock properly into the base.  The rear base has a lever that flips over and locks in the mount and the ones I've seen don't accommodate that style and of course you know I will not be doing any mods to my piece of candy.

The other two I will be bidding on when the time is right.


----------

